# My last aero setup



## Eggman (Feb 20, 2006)

This is my old closet. 

That light you see, sucks! It's amazing if you're not using a cool tube, but it directs soooo much heat it'll bake your plants. 

these plants are at 76 days from 4 inch clones. 

From the 4 plants I got 17 ounces. 

Please ask if you've got any questions.


----------



## rebelwithoutacause (Feb 20, 2006)

wow, 17 ounces from four plants!  Congrats.


----------



## massproducer (Feb 28, 2006)

Sweet grow eggman.  nice juicey buds, good job


----------



## doug1627 (Mar 27, 2006)

i just bought an aeroponic setup, any tips you can give me to get buds like those?


----------

